
Specification gaming examples in AI - dkokelley
https://vkrakovna.wordpress.com/2018/04/02/specification-gaming-examples-in-ai/
======
dkokelley
Master list of AI "unintended consequences":
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vRPiprOaC3Hs...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vRPiprOaC3HsCf5Tuum8bRfzYUiKLRqJmbOoC-32JorNdfyTiRRsR7Ea5eWtvsWzuxo8bjOxCG84dAg/pubhtml)

